# hydroconquest - blue or black



## TimeSeeker

What do you guys prefer and why?

I love the black dial, but my local AD says they sell both colors equally.


----------



## Nikos

Could you post or link some pics? I couldn't find a photo of a blue one on the sponsor's site (I probably missed it).


----------



## TimeSeeker

sure, here they are:


----------



## hammy86

I would say black. Im kinda tired of blue divers.


----------



## jporos

*Saw the black...*

during the holiday shopping season in Atlanta. Nice watch.


----------



## Roger Federer

I prefer blue but black is nice too. Last year I had both (black and blue) and then I sell them, they have an excelent relation between price-quality, would buy it again :-!

Regards,


----------



## ugly

I have the black and I love it. :-!


----------



## Nikos

At the shore or near the water, I'd take the blue. For everything else, I like the black.


----------



## hammy86

Are these only shipped with bracelets? Or can you buy one with rubber strap?


----------



## TimeSeeker

hammy86 said:


> Are these only shipped with bracelets? Or can you buy one with rubber strap?


Some Hydroconquest chronos come w a rubber strap.
it uses 21mm lugs, so its kind of hard to get replacement straps.


----------



## hammy86

Can the same rubbers be order for this one? Do the chronos also have 21mm lugs?


----------



## TimeSeeker

hammy86 said:


> Can the same rubbers be order for this one? Do the chronos also have 21mm lugs?


They all have the unusual lug size.
Here is a pic of the chrono.


----------



## hammy86

The bracelet looks better.

Anyway, on this review video, the guy says that the blue model is discontinued.


----------



## TimeSeeker

hammy86 said:


> The bracelet looks better.
> 
> Anyway, on this review video, the guy says that the blue model is discontinued.


They are readily available in quiet a few local ADs, so I doubt it has been discontinued.


----------



## hammy86

http://www.longines.com/watches/longines-hydroconquest/L3.642.4.56.6

Cant find the blue on this site. Only a "golden-blue".

If your local AD have someone they haven't sold out, then you should hurry if you want the blue one.


----------



## naihet

TimeSeeker said:


> What do you guys prefer and why?
> 
> I love the black dial,


Black... very handsome and austere. 
Great to see the Longines forum up :-!


----------



## hammy86

naihet said:


> Black... very handsome and austere.
> Great to see the Longines forum up :-!


Beautiful!

Do you have more photos? Perhaps a wristshot?


----------



## kiwidj

naihet said:


>


Nice one, mate. What a beaut! :-!


----------



## LFCJari37

Can I suggest silver?|>


----------



## AIKO

I kind of like the blue better. Congrats on getting the forum up!


----------



## BaCaitlin

the black is nice. the black admiral is nice too..


----------



## Riker

Hmmmm, depends on your situation. Blue for a sport orientation or black for business/formal...


----------



## gabaj

that silver hydro is really nice.

Between black and blue, I would go for the black.


----------



## sixtysix

I like the black as well, I tried one on a month ago and really like it!!


----------



## thsiao

I'd go with blue... matches well with the "hydro" theme. My fiancee got me a blue faced TAG aquaracer and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Eurosport

actual pix and the youtube video looks great, stock pix horrible! they would sell more if they'd have better pix/vids :-!


----------



## acello27

I bought the blue 2 years ago. It's gorgeous. But, there was no black available to compare it to. Good luck.
Still don't know why I sold it. Stupidity?
I would take the advice of how you dress as others have stated.
Blue is great with jeans, etc...
If I had a black or gray suit on - black Hydro. Or silver? Now I'm confused : )


----------



## european.aristocrat

get what you like. blue is more casual.


----------



## youcannotbeserious

LFCJari37 said:


> Can I suggest silver?|>


Would you be willing to post more pictures. Thanks.


----------



## 1watchaholic

Black!!


----------



## underpar

Can anyone tell me if the bracelet on the watch in question has micro adjustments on the clasp? Thanks


----------



## naihet

underpar said:


> Can anyone tell me if the bracelet on the watch in question has micro adjustments on the clasp? Thanks


indeed it does...three micro adjustment holes on the clasp. They are quite close together however.


----------



## underpar

I am about to pull the trigger on the black myself, however I am new to the brand. These are very affordable for a swiss piece. Would you guys say the quality is just as good as say Tag or maybe Oris?


----------



## youcannotbeserious

underpar said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on the black myself, however I am new to the brand. These are very affordable for a swiss piece. Would you guys say the quality is just as good as say Tag or maybe Oris?


I believe the quality is better than TAG and Oris. Tag and Oris now use whatever grade of mechanical movement they are able to get from ETA, Sellita, or Ronda. Longines has stated to me it uses the top grade mechanical movements from ETA, its sister company.


----------



## Redrum

youcannotbeserious said:


> i believe the quality is better than tag and oris. Tag and oris now use whatever grade of mechanical movement they are able to get from eta, sellita, or ronda. Longines has stated to me it uses the top grade mechanical movements from eta, its sister company.


+1 :-!


----------



## underpar

youcannotbeserious said:


> I believe the quality is better than TAG and Oris. Tag and Oris now use whatever grade of mechanical movement they are able to get from ETA, Sellita, or Ronda. Longines has stated to me it uses the top grade mechanical movements from ETA, its sister company.


Ok thanks. I am leaning toward buying it, I guess for the price theres not much to lose. Anyone have any problems with this model or the brand in general?


----------



## youcannotbeserious

underpar said:


> Ok thanks. I am leaning toward buying it, I guess for the price theres not much to lose. Anyone have any problems with this model or the brand in general?


No problems with the brand. In fact, quite the opposite. I have owned both Oris, then TAG, now Longines. I bought a Conquest Heritage 40MM steel with a sapphire crystal and L633 movement. It is far and away the best watch I have ever owned.


----------



## naihet

Owning Omega, Oris and this Longines i have to say the Longines has really surpassed my expectations in terms of quality and value. The crown on the Hydroconquest in particular is tough and smooth! i think it trumps my TT1 any day. I like the small touches like internal AR coating and that deep solid etched case back.

Probably my only concern with the hydro is the lume- but given the rest of the watch, id say its a definite winner:-!


----------



## underpar

naihet said:


> Owning Omega, Oris and this Longines i have to say the Longines has really surpassed my expectations in terms of quality and value. The crown on the Hydroconquest in particular is tough and smooth! i think it trumps my TT1 any day. I like the small touches like internal AR coating and that deep solid etched case back.
> 
> Probably my only concern with the hydro is the lume- but given the rest of the watch, id say its a definite winner:-!


Don't you have yours for sale right now?


----------



## naihet

Its just sold... actually using it to fund the smaller sized one since this wears a tad large for me.


----------



## kojo

If I lived in the sunshine all the time, I'd go for blue, but I live in London and Black is best..


----------



## mr00jimbo

Blue!


----------

